# NGD - Ibanez ARZ-307



## skeletor88 (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys.

I picked up this one a few days ago after deciding that it could make a great recording guitar for my studio after I mod it a little.

It plays awesomely and has a great neck on it but I plan on getting a new brigde, new tuners and probably some Aftermaths put in it.

Photos were taken on an iPhone so they're a little average.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 30, 2011)

ive got some serious gas for one of these, how does it play/sound?


----------



## elrrek (May 30, 2011)

It is considerably annoying that those are not available in Europe.


----------



## Mukersman (May 30, 2011)

Your pictures make me like it a lot more than when I've seen it before, but that stupid binding on the headstock bugs me.


----------



## Ckackley (May 30, 2011)

What's the neck like on those? Super Ibby thin, or does it have more mass to it ?


----------



## skeletor88 (May 30, 2011)

It plays surprising well for the price range of this guitar. It's really well balanced and actually pretty shreddy. I've never been a big fan of the Ibanez super-thin necks and this has a nice fat Les Paul-ish feel yet still shows some ibanez traits by not actually being as bulky or awkward. 

Sound wise it's decent, this is the first set of passive EMG's I've ever played and they're better than I expected. Fairly similar to 707's but a little more organic. I will definitely be changing these as it will be my main tracking guitar but if I was a live guitarist only, I'd be in no rush to change them.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 31, 2011)

I really like mine. It is amazing in almost every way.

The only issues I have are that it isn't 27" scale, the tuners are really cheap and slip, and the two knobs are volume/tone, it would have been cool if it were volume/volume so you could turn the neck pickup down for that toggle on/off effect.

I am not sure if there is a maple top/cap. I read at one place there is, but I have no way to tell. It sounds like 100% mahogany, a little dark.

I love the neck, at first I thought it was a tad thin, because I am used to '59 round LP cut, and the Schecter Hellraiser C7 size neck. But it is ok, definitely not super thin or anything, nice and round.


----------



## Sebastian (May 31, 2011)

Indeed a nice looking guitar


----------



## exordium (May 31, 2011)

Congrats, happy NGD! Those are some great pics!


----------



## elrrek (May 31, 2011)

elrrek said:


> It is considerably annoying that those are not available in Europe.



Prompted by the likes people gave this I went to ibanez.com to find an email address and abuse them about this not being available in Europe.

Of course, there is none on the site 

Honestly, if this was available in Europe, I would have bought one by now, especially if it comes in cheaper than a new Shecter C7 Standard which for me is the main competition.


----------



## kmanick (May 31, 2011)

Nice!
I played one of these at my local Daddys last week.
the neck felt very similar to a Cavin 7 neck.
somewhere right bewtween the usual ibby neck and a Schecter 7 string neck.
It was vey comfortable to play.
I have no idea what it sounded like thought (didn't plug it in) and the tuners looked a little cheap.
I think this may be a good guitar to get a hold of if you don't mind upgrading the pickups and the hardware.


----------



## jon66 (May 31, 2011)

sweet - love the binding!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 31, 2011)

skeletor88 said:


> Sound wise it's decent, this is the first set of passive EMG's I've ever played and they're better than I expected. Fairly similar to 707's but a little more organic.



The 6-string ARZ models have EMG Hz pickups, but the 307 uses Ibanez pickups...nothing EMG about them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 31, 2011)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> The 6-string ARZ models have EMG Hz pickups, but the 307 uses Ibanez pickups...nothing EMG about them.


 
The ARZ800 models have the EMG 81/60 combo as well, otherwise, yeah, the ARZ307 pickups aren't EMGs at all, just stock Ibanez AH7 passives. 

OP: Congrats on that. Put white pickups stat!


----------



## kris_jammage (Jun 1, 2011)

So hot looking! And yeah i haet the fact we cant get these in Europe. This and the RGD7321.


----------



## skeletor88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah sorry about the pickup comment! I read the small paragraph at the top of this page (below) saying how the ARZ comes with EMG's but only just realised they must be on the 6 stringers. Plus when reading the specs and seeing the bridge was an AH-4 I confused it with the EMG HA-4. Either way they'll be going soon!

Electric Guitars - ARZ307 | Ibanez guitars


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jun 5, 2011)

Must fight gas...I want one of those so bad. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Alan234 (Jun 6, 2011)

i love the les paul shape, and its a 7 string, if it came with bareknuckle/emgs and good tuners then i would have to ship one over to UK


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 6, 2011)

I now have moderate GAS for these, after reading this thread - especially after reading that it DOESN'T have the Wizard profile neck (which I don't like - too flat and thin for my tastes). I also like the LP body style!  The only downside I have with it, is the scale length.  At 25", that means I'd need a .068, or .070 7th string for playing in Dropped A, and not having the thing flop around like a rubber band. Must think about this......


----------



## Elijah (Jun 6, 2011)

themightyjaymoe said:


> Must fight gas...I want one of those so bad. Congrats!!!!



I hear you, man. At such a cool price, it's tough to not just grab one.
If they offered one in white with black binding, I don't think I could resist


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jun 8, 2011)

available in EU!!

IBANEZ ARZ307-BK - Cyberstore Thomann Français


----------



## jackcase (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a song recorded with the ARZ307. It's purely metal, sorry everyone, but it gives some perspective of what it sounds like in a band environment. All the other tracks, exept 'Another Day In Parasites', were recorded with the ARZ307 if anyone is interested. 

Reverie of a Murder by THE DREAD VICINITY on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

Cheers.


----------

